
Guy Kawasaki interviewed about Truemors on "On The Road With iV" - CoreyK
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_seyret&Itemid=220
======
DarrenStuart
the Joel Spolsky one is really good to listen to. He has some good advice.

